# Do you nurse in Church?



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, I nurse my son wherever we are with the exception of church. I would if it were not for my husband and mother. It would be so nice to just nurse my son if he starts to get fussy rather than getting up to leave then come back to the service when we are done (which to me seems more disruptive). I guess it depends on how comfortable you feel with a certian church. I feel comfortable with it, but my husband and mother say I should leave the service to nurse.

Any thoughts?
Thanks,
~Melissa


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Yep, I do.

I think if it was good enough for Jesus, it's good enough for my baby too.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Our church has a room behind the main sanctuary for nursing mothers. The room has a window so you can see outbut others think it's a mirror.Except for the occasional preteen boiy who likes to press his face against the glass and try to see in







They just redid the room too, it's pretty cute. And they have nice chairs that rock. Anyway- If we didn't have this room I would go back to the multipurpose room to nurse.It's kind of an overflow room where you can sit with your kids and watch the service on a huge tv, get breakfast, etc. I am so thankful for the nursing roomthough. I can just SIT and listen to a teaching with only ONE baby. And relax, and talk to other moms.It's so great.
So I would say, it might be distracting for people if you nurse in service unless you are discreet about it. I would have no problem nursing in the main service myself- but everyone would be staring at me.Plus, my kids are pretty noisy eaters, and just pretty loud in general:LOL I often wear ds in a sling asleep in church though. I f I didn't take him out to nurse, he would be pulling off and smiling at everybody.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

I used to all the time! Now my DD is too distracted to want to nurse but if she did I would. We also have a nursing room but it is so loud and crowded and I can't hear the service anyway.

I figure if god gave women milk to feed their children then that should be the one place if any that we should feel comfortable nursing. Maybe your husband and mother will change their mind.

What would they do if you just did it? Them making a scene would draw more attention than you just quietly nursing.

I used to get up and go to the room but I thought "this is much more distracting me carrying a crying baby to the back then if I would have just latched her on" It really bothered my mom especially when I didn't use a blanket to cover up


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I think you should stay. Why should you leave because your child is hungry. If someone else is distracted by your breasts then that is their issue.

God made breasts to make milk not to stare at and be lustful for.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I nused dd during the service until about 9 months when she because unable to be discret, and I didn't want to flash anyone (she was VERY non discreet). I felt letting my baby scream, and getting up and leaving drew a LOT more attention than nursing. And I agree that God gave me both my boobs and the baby... It used to seem like dd always wanted to nurse after communion, so we did, and she got to have her communion too.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I did until she weaned.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes, I do nurse in church. We also have a mother's room.


----------



## Song of Joy (Jan 19, 2004)

I have nursed my dd, almost 2.5 now, in the service whenever she wants. I usually sit to the back of the sanctuary b/c she can get wiggly when not nursing. But I have never stopped to consider leaving to nurse her. I just make sure I keep my shirt pulled close and taught her that "mommy has to be covered when people are around." I figure any breast someone might see is not nearly as much as some clevage I've seen displayed by teenage girls in some services.

On a side note, I have even b'fed dd during board meetings, ladies fellowships, church potlucks, you name a church function, I probably did it there too. I just sat right at my seat and leaned to the side to stay modest and latched her on. Plan on doing the same with DS, who is due in 6 weeks. Now tandem nursing......I might pass on THAT in church. LOL!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes I do. I feed where ever baby is hungry


----------



## singermom (Jan 18, 2003)

It depends on the particular situation. I'm Quaker, and our services are completely silent. When the babies were teeny tiny, and couldn't wait even for a second, I usually would take them out, because it was more quiet if I slipped out with baby than having to fuss with my outfit while she screamed. However, if she was in the sling and I was quick enough about it, I would usually nurse her in there.

Now it's not so much of an issue, because dd#2 has her set times that she likes to nurse, and Sunday mornings between 11-12 aren't one of them. But on the rare occasion that she wants to nurse while we are in Meeting for Worship, I let her, because she can wait for me to get organized.

I did feel a little self-concious originally, because I remember when I was a teen-ager that a member of meeting had been very upset by a mother nursing during the service. The committee he complained to must have told him to pipe down, because everything stayed the same as far as I can remember. Anyway, he no longer goes to meeting, so problem solved!

Sorry you are feeling pressured by your family.

Mia


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I nurse ds right in the pew with dh on one side and an older dc on the other to help screen. But now that ds is 6 mo he likes to pull back and play more, so if he's not going to be discreet I'll go to the nursery.

How does your family feel about nursing in other public places? Is it just church that they don't like?


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amysuen*

How does your family feel about nursing in other public places? Is it just church that they don't like?

They are totally fine with it everywhere else, its just in church that my mom thinks it is "disrespectful"


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

I would....without even thinkin about it

Samantha


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I always did until DS got to be about 8 months. He gets way to distracted now and even if he's hungry, fussy, or tired he just can't concentrate on eating if there is anything else going on (like the minister talking). Funny story:

He was a really LOUD eater, from just 2 weeks old. Lots of slurping, moaning, grunting, and gulping you could hear across the room. So of course one day he needs to nurse at church (around 3 months old) and only minutes after he latches on we have the silent meditation. The couple in the row in front of us turned around to see what the noise was about, and they had the hardest time keeping form laughing. Which of course as we all know if you try not to laugh in church it just makes it worse. So there we all are during the silent meditation my slurping boy and two rows of the congregation cracking up. :LOL


----------



## zerby (Mar 28, 2004)

I did during a wedding, as well as often during church. My ex mil started in on my about doing it during a wedding, but the nuns that sat behind me defended my decision. You should have seen the expression on her face. It was great!


----------



## chicagomom (Dec 24, 2002)

Yes. I don't think Jesus would want my child to suffer for the sake of another's discomfort at the thought of a 'flash'.


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

I would, but dh usually has ds during service because that's ds' nap time. We have a family/ nursing room as well. No one should make a mom feel uncomfortable feeding her babe anywhere!!


----------



## clynnr (Apr 10, 2004)

Absolutely! I've done it since the first time we went, when the pastor introduced the newest member of our congregation, "And will you all please welcome Olivia Audrey!!!" Everyone turned to look at us, and we were just sitting there nursing.









I've also nursed at pretty much every single church function. By doing that, I've met two mamas that nursed their babes for over 3 years, and one woman who lactated for 10 years!!! (3 kids, each 3+ years)

One time my SIL & BIL were holding Livi at church with us, and she got hungry, so my SIL said, "Oh, do you need to get out?" I said, "No, thanks!" and nursed her right there (which she definitely wouldn't have done). I totally agree--it's a way bigger distraction to lug the baby out of the service, at least at the age we're at.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, and I'm the pastor's wife.

What would Mary do?

Annette


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

I do. Heck, I've even nursed in the front pew during a funeral.  I figured that since it was a situation where I couldn't really get up and leave, it was better to be feeding her, then to be distracting everyone with her crying. 

Really, I don't think it's a huge deal. Most of the time, people won't even realize that you're doing it. They should be staring towards the front of the church anyway, not towards your chest.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

you bet I nurse in church............
we sit in back anyway but I'd nurse in front also.


----------



## tvanlien (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, I'm able to be discreet about it and have never felt uncomfortable or gotten any looks from people. I haven't seen any other mothers do it though. I'm lucky in that my pastor's mom is a hospital lactation-station nurse and the pastor is eager in offering up his mom to help new mothers learn to breastfeed.


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Melissa

I do. I never thought I would, not sure why...with my first daughter over 5 years ago I went to the back crying room with expressed milk! Ugh! Never nursed her there.

With this one, she is more fussy and demanding of me so I simply had to. Once I got over the idea that I *shouldn't* it was fine. We've now nursed many times, during gospel when everyone is standing over us (ack!), at Christmas service (Catholic), during Easter service while standing..........just about most masses. I don't take her now as often due to her being disruptive BUT I plan to tomorrow and I am sure she'll head for the booby when bored. LOL.

I look at it this way...Mary nursed Jesus so why shouldn't I nurse my babe?


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I nurse in church all the time, sometimes my little guy sneaks up for some nursing during the sermon. I am the organist, so I'm right up front, yet can duck down a little behind the organ. I used to pump at the organ too (ducking down) when DS was an infant. I have never heard one derogatory word about any of this from either parishioners or pastors.


----------



## Sandrine (Apr 14, 2004)

I nursed for the first time last sunday at church. We had a brunch after, so hubby and her came too. I usually go with dd1 and let her nap in the morning.

I just gave her her receiving blanket, which she just loves, and then nurse her there in the pew. Hubby at my side. I don't think people knew but dh did tell my mom that I was nursing her.







It's not like she needed to know. lol


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, I don't go to church, but I've nursed in Shul (Synagogue) plenty of times!!!


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

I have nursed in church and will again if the need arises. Right now, I usually go to Mass without my daughter because she is a wiggle-worm and gets nothing from the service - and if I'm trying to corall her, I don't get much from it either. But if she's with me and wants to nurse, we nurse. Just like anywhere else, if someone doesn't like it, they don't need to look.

I've also gotten great affirmation of nursing during Mass. Laura's first Christmas, I went to Christmas Eve services with her (by myself). The church was very crowded, but the usher found me a seat; it was towards the back but right on the aisle. Of course Laura wanted to nurse (she was only 5 months old), and I was trying to get her arranged in the sling without flashing the universe - this was before I stopped caring about flashing. There was a woman around my mother's age sitting next to me and asked if she could do anything to help me; I told her I was trying to get nursing without making a display. She was very sweet and said "we've all been there" and not to worry, if I needed any help just say so. I was able to relax, get Laura latched, and enjoy the service. After that, no nursing in church worries at all!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Of course I nurse in church, its not likes its inappropriate or anything.


----------



## sg784 (Dec 19, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmm.....
I nurse anywhere anytime, no matter whos there.......but I go to the other room to nurse in church. never really thought about it, just did. But I dont think i would give a bottle if i was a ff in church either. So I dont think its about the boobs I think its the eating idea in general. I just dont think its an appropriate place to eat. growing up we never were allowed to eat in church, so maybe thats where it stems from.........I wouldnt be comfortable eating or drinking in church...(just a personal feeling), so i guess thats why i dont nurse there!!

Great thread!!!!!! interesting to read the replys to this!


----------



## dkenagy (Jun 25, 2004)

This is a great thread... love reading all the replies.

I nurse everywhere... EVERYWHERE, with whoever looking that wants to look, but I have never nursed sitting in the pew at church. I think I agree with the PP that it just doesn't feel appropriate to be eating during church. With that said, my older dd was weaned very early and was ff from 4 months on (not the issue here), and I never gave her a bottle in the auditorium. I always took her (and now take my younger dd) to the "cry room", a small room right off the auditorium that has a changing table, a couple of glider-rockers, a speaker and a big window that looks into the auditorium, so you can keep up with the sermon. I have never even really thought about nursing in the pew...


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amarasmom*
I think you should stay. Why should you leave because your child is hungry. If someone else is distracted by your breasts then that is their issue.

God made breasts to make milk not to stare at and be lustful for.

Yes!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I think you should get to decide if YOU feel it is appropriate. Your dh & mom aren't responsible for your behavior!









Also I am of the "go for it" camp. I am a religious professional & I nurse my son all over the church during services, coffee hour, classes, meetings, parties, etc. I do draw the line at nursing him while "on stage" during a worship service - he likes to play "look, everybody, I've got a boob!" and I don't think it looks professional to be playing hide-n-seek with my shirt & breast while working! LOL!


----------



## littlemommy18 (Sep 17, 2004)

yes i do, and it wasn't until recent comments from my step-dad that i started using a blanket. i figure if God gave me these boobs then he is happy to see them used properly. Besides at my church I've seen worse tHings then nursing just in the outfits that some of the girls wear to church! so i figure if they can wear little skirts and low cut shirts then i can certainly whip 'em out to nurse my dd!!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

yes, we don't go to church regularly, but when we go, I nurse him there too.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 13, 2004)

Always! I've never received any negative feedback from anyone.


----------



## gcmama (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes! I just did yesterday as a matter of fact :LOL


----------



## goodjoan (Jan 8, 2005)

I nursed in church all the time! Baby #2 was very high needs so he was almost constantly at the breast. It felt a little wierd at first, not because of the breast, but more because I was sitting when the congregation was standing or kneeling and I felt sort of obvious. No one ever made a nasty remark about it, just the opposite! Baby #2 was such an intense baby that I liked going to church because he'd start flirting with the people behind me and I'd hand him back and let him go carouse with the ladies for most of mass, I got to rest my arms and have some "no one is touching me" time and he got to flirt, but the moment he started fussing he'd get passed across the pews like beach ball at a rock concert and someone would hand him to me and say "He wants to nurse!"

The only time I ever got an unkind comment was at Easter Vigil Mass when some newcomers scolded me for not taking baby outside the moment he fussed. I moved the back and paced until he fell asleep but I was too mad to go back to my seat. The priest asked me later why I was hiding and he was furious that someone would be so rude *in church* especially to an infant that was wasn't even crying!


----------



## oldfashionmama (Feb 6, 2003)

i nurse anywhere! at church i do try to sit in the back tho.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

You bet your buttons I nurse in church! Have done with all my babies. I've seen moms bottlefeed in church, no one asks them to leave, why not me breastfeed my babies?

Part of my reason for NIP in church is to let other, newer moms see that it is ok, and to encourage them to respond to their babies without reservation. It's worked too. Several have told me they would never have nursed in church had they not seen me doing it with my children.

God made 'em, why not use 'em!


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I don't go to church but I do think I would've nursed there. It is about what you feel comfortable with first and foremost but if you are comfortable with the pastor/priest and think you would have his/her support you could always discuss it with him or her and maybe with his ok your dh and MIL will feel more comfortable too. A friend who attends Catholic services said she used to sit in the front pew to nurse because the only one who could see her would be the priest and he certainly was too busy to notice most times. :LOL


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I nursed in church but don't anymore (DS is 41 months). If he were really upset or hurt, I would, but now it's a boredom thing and I would just rather not.

Catholics, of course, have an easy out since the Pope has publically stated that nursing is best. (I am assuming the OP is Christian, excuse me if not)

While there are many examples in the bible supporting nursing (at church/temple), this one is among the clearest:

Quote:

Joel 2:16

"Gather the people, consecrate the assembly; bring together the elders, gather the children, those nursing at the breast"


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

OR, if you want to go from it the other way:

Quote:

Lamentations 4:3,4

"Even the jackals draw out the breast, they give suck to their young ones, but the daughter of my people has become cruel, like the ostriches in the wilderness."
Pretty clear you not only can, but SHOULD.


----------



## sassytap (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes I've always nursed in church. I've never had any negative comments, except for one when Saffron was just over a year old. She was fussy and it was the candlelight service so we went out into the hallway outside the sanctuary to nurse. Usually I'd just stay in the service, but with flames and a wriggling toddler I didn't want to push my luck. As we were nursing the service got out and some ladies who didn't regularly attend walked past me and started started saying to each other things like "how innappropriate! Did you see that?! Etc..." Not to me, mind you, but loudly enough that I and others leaving the service could hear them. The minister was shaking hands there to everyone leaving and apparently they said something to him about me nursing there because he smiled and said loudly enough for me to hear "Oh, I don't think God minds" and nodded to a beautiful picture on the wall of Mary nursing toddler Jesus.























Having said that, the church I go to now has a mom & baby room with rocking chairs and toys and one way glass that looks into the sanctuary and the sound pumped in. I have really mixed feelings about it because although it can be really convenient, it seems to imply that children can't be part of the service. It's like the nursing rooms in malls. They are convenient, but it implies that you shouldn't nurse anywhere but there. I know that if I were to nurse Saffron during a service in the Sanctuary some of the old people would have a stroke or something. I'm not even sure how well received nursing an infant would be. It makes me sad, but from what I've gathered this church is actually pretty progressive for Florida


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I nursed DS in church all the time. Now that he is older I usually go out and sit on a couch just outside the sanctuary because he is easily distracted. I would use a nursing room if ours was used for that. It has now been made into a classroom since our church is small and there are not a lot of nursing mamas (there is only one-me). I do go in there sometimes, but the couch is more comfy.

One thing that made me feel way more comfortable was going over to a couple's house that we were just getting to know and after dinner to put her DS to bed she nursed him. He was 18 months old and I didn't know she was nursing him so I was very excited to know that and it made me more comfortable because we sat on the same row most of the time.


----------



## chopstickgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

great question. i wasn't sure if it was proper to nurse DD in church-we are so new to this! but we got to a very informal and low key church so i guess i just will.

jen


----------



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

I end up nursing in church every week. I do make sure to cover up though in church, to be respectful to the single guys.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

well, we've only been to church twice since Sarah was born and she slept through both times. If she had been awake and hungry than yes I would. I don't get to nurse Sarah in public often (she gets distracted) but that's the one place I would. I'd probably go to the crying room (which has a glass front soyou can see the church) just because she's loud when she eats, lol.

If anyone says to stop, just tell that Jesus had breastmilk so why shouldn't your child (this only works if your Christian though)


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

"He was lofty but He sucked Mary's milk,
and from His blessings all creation sucks.
He is the Living Breast of living breath;
by His life the dead were suckled, and they revived.
Without the breath of air no one can live;
without the power of the Son no one can rise.
Upon the living breath of the One Who vivifies all
depend the living beings above and below.
As indeed he sucked Mary's milk,
He has given suck - life to the universe,
As again He dwelt in His mother's womb,
in His womb dwells all creation."
-Ephrem Syrus

There are some early Renaissance paintings that show the blood that flowed from Jesus' side dripping out of his nipple, into a chalice. (So, a eucharistic image with a nursing twist.) As background to this, there is also the language of baptism as being "born from above". It begs for the reciprocal image: someone giving birth. The Father giving birth to the Son and the Son (or Sophia) giving birth from the cross. I have some quotes on "the milk of grace" but can't find the file right now (it's probably still on my old hard drive).

Actually though as I'm sitting here trying to articulate why it is so mystifying to me that nursing in church could possibly be inappropriate, I am flashing back to a song I learned when I was 7:

"The day that I was born
is the day I came to be
I belong to mom and dad
and all my family
I belong

The day I was baptized
is the day I came to be
I was welcomed to God's house
by all his family
I belong"

There are many places where it would be inappropriate for an older person to pull out a snack and start chowing down, but it is understood that nursing (from breast or bottle) is fundamentally different and of course not rude, because babies are not really capable of waiting. Nursing is also more than and different from feeding, especially for post-infant nurslings. It is a way of relating and reassuring. It's natural that this would be part of the experience of growing into being present in church in a more mature way. Nursing is maybe the earliest basis of the experience of God. Why exclude that specifically in church, and along with it, take the women who are mediating it outside (even if they're on a monitor )? What does that say?

I would like to be physically present and not only hear but see, smell, feel, taste. On many occasions I have opened my mouth for communion over a little person nursing in my arms. Shaken a bunch of hands while she nursed in a sling. When she is "just bored" she will sometimes nurse and then begin to look around her, up to the things on the wall in a kind of toddler contemplative trance. Sometimes she asks about them. Sometimes she just refreshes her patience and balance so that she can hang on a little longer behaving appropriately. I can distract her in other ways, giving her a book or some drawing paper or a small toy. If it's a religious book, that makes it seem technically connected, I guess. But this is still sectioning her off and giving up on her full participation. I wouldn't want to sit there saying the rosary to myself. I don't send her away from a family dinner to play with toys in preference to nursing, if she asks. It's better for her to stay.

So um, yeah, to answer the original question, I nurse in church.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Eminer, that was lovely!


----------



## shandy (Jul 12, 2004)

I've nursed DD during every service we've taken her to since she was born, including Christmas Eve. I do try to time it so that she is between breasts when we go up for communion







Ash Wed service was a bit tricky as the time between imposition of ashes and communion wasn't quite long enough for her to finish completely, but the stained glass windows grabbed her attention long enough to get back to the pew.
Do what makes YOU comfortable!!

And thanks for that awesome posting eminer!!


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

I've nursed in a lot of different churches. The only time I've been harrassed, it was by a man that I've known for a number of years. He got upset because he caught a glimpse of my breast. I just told him that he knew how to avert his gaze.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's am idea to mention to those who would say that BFing in church is "disrespectful"... How is it disrespectful here but not outside? Who are we offending- God?He is everywhere anyway so what is the difference, oh wait I forgot ...it's the *building* that's holy. Or maybe it's man in general that we are offending. Well than I guess it's a good thing we don't serve man huh?







Just encouraging ya Mama!

I nursed all of mine in church. Everywhere where I have a right to be I nursed. I'm still nursing my 3yo ds...and even in church when he needs it







Of course it does help that while I'm nursing on the front row it happens to be my DH who's smiling down at me- we're the pastors. It wasn't always that way though. Before going into ministry we attended somewhere for 9 yrs that wasn't what I'd call *open* about BFing in public. One mom was even asked by leadership to not nurse at all in the services but I never cared and did it anyway... to my comfort might I add. There is no way I'm throwing a hot blanket over myself in the dead of summer, although I was still discreet.

I'm rambling now... maybe you can share some of these posts with your DH to help him gain some knowledge?


----------



## earthchick (Sep 30, 2004)

Love this thread.

I don't nurse during the actual service because I'm the pastor and my guys stay in the nursery while I'm leading worship.









But I have nursed in the nursery, in the fellowship hall during a luncheon, during a meeting, in the hallway, etc. (only one babe at a time though). I try to be fairly discreet about it since I am the first female pastor of this church and it was already a brand-new thing for them to have a pastor be pregnant - let alone nursing. Everyone has been fine with it so far and they seem supportive of my decision to bf (even had an older lady lecture me during pregnancy about how breast is best!







). I have seen at least one woman in our church nurse during the actual service - I think most people didn't even realize what she was doing!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We have some friends who are pastors (and women) and we always joke around about how they need to make clergy nursing shirts!
Annette


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

With ds, he was too distractable for me to NIP easily. I also had not mastered the art of dressing for NIP. I was still trying to wear awkward nursing dresses and tops. There was never enough material to cover discreetly.

Dd is an altogether more mellow baby. I NIP everywhere with her. Now that she is more easily distracted (7 months), sometimes we go down to the Youth Room. It's empty during the service, and there are big comfy couches.

Our worship service is right at her nap time, so lately I've been nursing her downstairs so she can nap. If I leave the door cracked, I can hear dh's sermon while we nurse. Once she's asleep, I can sit at the bottom of the stairs and hear better.


----------



## mom2threenurslings (Jul 16, 2002)

I nurse my 2.5 year old and my 4.5 year old in church. In the front row, in the middle, in the back ... almost never in the quiet room, as the chairs in there aren't as comfortable! :LOL I even nurse my dd in the sling on the way up to communion.

At my dd's pre-baptism meeting with the Pastor, I nursed all three of my children (then 6 weeks, 2 years and 3.5 years old) in front of Pastor during the meeting. As my Pastor pointed out to someone who complained about me nursing my kids....Jesus was breastfed. If Mary were in church nursing Jesus, would he have a problem with it then???







This past Sunday he read a passage that mentioned "infants at the breast" and repeated the phrase in his sermon. Yay for him!

I used to work for husband/wife co-Pastors and the wife nursed her baby during worship.

Of course I nurse my children in church....how else am I going to keep them quiet?


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have only been to church once since DS was born 30 months ago. I went last year for a baptism, and I nursed my then 18 month old while sitting in the very front pew.

Obviously, I don't attend church regularly, but I see no point in making a nursing mom bring a bottle or sending her off to nurse. There's ABSOLUTELY NOTHING wrong with nursing, and if there are men/women offended or distracted by your nursing breasts, then maybe they need to pray to see the light of what breasts were made for rather than seeing them sexually while you nurse your child.

Cheers!


----------



## LovinMyKids (Aug 3, 2004)

No, I don't. I take her to the nursery where there is a monitor where I can see/hear the pastor and a comfy rocking chair. It is DD's naptime during the service, and she would not be happy just to nurse. She looks around and has a fit if we are in there!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I always breastfeed at church. We usually sit up front, but that is just because I like to see what is going on, and it entertains lil' man. I often sit by the sisters as well, I have only received positive comments. Women who tell me their story, how they bf'd their kids even though there wasn't much support. I do get a wee uncomfortable when people stand up beside me, but usually don't worry too much. Our church doesn't have a nursery room, although there is daycare at the school, which is in the same lot. However, I don't think our lil' one will ever attend as the whole idea annoys me.


----------

